# Face Book?



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Who here has a Face Book page? Look me up @ Weasel Chaplin.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I have 2. Fred Gadsby and B3ar's D3n

Sent from my somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Just the one for my ADC business--- allwildthings

awprint:


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I have one, easiest way for me to communicate with my family in Mexico.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Facebook? What is the facebook?


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

No Facebook here...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

SHampton said:


> Facebook? What is the facebook?


i was thinking the same thing

i had thought about doing one just to show the primitive stuff i make

but then i got to thinking it would just be to much work

like i need another site to visit on a daily basis


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I have one, it was so I could keep in touch with some of my friends from the service. However I've found the ones I really want to talk to I call, Facebook has become nothing more than a means for me to watch stupid people post stupid things. At times it's entertaining I guess.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I like facebook because I can say whatever I want.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

and you do Mr. Hampton! :teeth:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I might go on facebook once a month just to see the new photos of my grand kids. Other than that I don't use it much.


----------

